# FE April 2009 Passing Score



## Angelena (Jul 24, 2009)

I read in the FERM and other online resources that 50% or fewer questions need to be correctly answer in order to pass. I looked at my diagnostic and I answer 57% questions correctly, but I didn't pass.

Can someone tell me if what I read is correct?

I'm taking the exam again in August, but would like to know more about the score neccesary to pass. Also, Does it matter where you got most of your points? morning or afternoon? I did good in the morning session, so most of my points come from there.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 24, 2009)

Angelena said:


> I read in the FERM and other online resources that 50% or fewer questions need to be correctly answer in order to pass. I looked at my diagnostic and I answer 57% questions correctly, but I didn't pass.Can someone tell me if what I read is correct?
> 
> I'm taking the exam again in August, but would like to know more about the score neccesary to pass. Also, Does it matter where you got most of your points? morning or afternoon? I did good in the morning session, so most of my points come from there.


They don't know the passing score any more than anyone on here will know it. here's a link to an earlier thread with some discussion about it. Passing Score?


----------



## Angelena (Jul 30, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> They don't know the passing score any more than anyone on here will know it. here's a link to an earlier thread with some discussion about it. Passing Score?


Thanks for the info.

I guess the passing score was higher in April 2009. From what I read in the link (even though, the passing score is a mistery), the passing score is something between 50% and 55%. I got 57% and didn't pass!!!

At this point, I'll just have to get ready for October. I can not do anything else.


----------



## benbo (Jul 30, 2009)

Angelena said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I guess the passing score was higher in April 2009. From what I read in the link (even though, the passing score is a mistery), the passing score is something between 50% and 55%. I got 57% and didn't pass!!!
> 
> At this point, I'll just have to get ready for October. I can not do anything else.


Nobody knows what the passing score is. I've read that it is somewhere around 50-55% ballpark, but no guarantee. I bet you were pretty close anyway.


----------



## Angelena (Jul 30, 2009)

benbo said:


> Nobody knows what the passing score is. I've read that it is somewhere around 50-55% ballpark, but no guarantee. I bet you were pretty close anyway.


I was probably close...I didn't want to go through this again 

Have you ever heard of a successful rescore? when I got my results I was thinking on doing that.


----------



## LargoOH (Jul 31, 2009)

I believe I read on the NCEES website, that it has never happened that a request for hand scoring has resulted in a change from Fail to Pass.

I guess this is NCEES trying to discourage you from trying, and to boost validity of their grading procedures. Personally I would not waste my money on a hand score request.


----------



## jharris (Jul 31, 2009)

Angelena said:


> I read in the FERM and other online resources that 50% or fewer questions need to be correctly answer in order to pass. I looked at my diagnostic and I answer 57% questions correctly, but I didn't pass.Can someone tell me if what I read is correct?
> 
> I'm taking the exam again in August, but would like to know more about the score neccesary to pass. Also, Does it matter where you got most of your points? morning or afternoon? I did good in the morning session, so most of my points come from there.


Let me ask you a question: Are you taking this percentage from 180 or 240? 57% is the absolute highest I've ever heard someone calculate their score at and not pass. Would you mind posting your diagnostic results?


----------



## Angelena (Jul 31, 2009)

jharris said:


> Let me ask you a question: Are you taking this percentage from 180 or 240? 57% is the absolute highest I've ever heard someone calculate their score at and not pass. Would you mind posting your diagnostic results?


According to my calculations 56.xx% from 240...(135 answers correct) I called NCEES and even though they can not tell you the score the person I talked to told me that with 56% I was really close, which make me think (since he knows the actual passing score), that the passing score was higher this time around.

I don't have the results with me now, but I will post them when get home.


----------



## progressive (Aug 4, 2009)

LargoOH said:


> I believe I read on the NCEES website, that it has never happened that a request for hand scoring has resulted in a change from Fail to Pass.
> I guess this is NCEES trying to discourage you from trying, and to boost validity of their grading procedures. Personally I would not waste my money on a hand score request.



I read that, too..


----------

